
How do you leave a warning that lasts as long as nuclear waste? - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/how-do-you-leave-a-warning-that-lasts-as-long-as-nuclear-waste/
======
ohiovr
Atomic Pharaohs would store nuclear waste in pyramids.

------
gaspoweredcat
write said warning in nuclear waste?

